# Anchor point for butterfly



## Ghetto Blaster (May 2, 2020)

I recently started shooting butter or semi-butterfly have trouble determining what anchor point to use. It's definitely not as easy keeping a fixed anchor point shooting butterfly as it is setting the anchor point at your cheek shooting normally. What is a good method for keeping a constant anchor point shooting butterfly?


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Here is what works for me.

When my slingshot is aligned with the target and my pouch had is extended as far as I want, I bring the bands into very light contact on my cheekbone. Then I ease that contact to about zero, aim and release.

If the bands are straight, and I contact the same place on my cheekbone, my pouch will be in proper alignment for consistent shooting.

If the bands are bent, I have too much contact with my cheekbone.

Guaranteed.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Once you feel that power it's hard to go back. 
I also use a cheek anchor but I also tweak the pouch away from my face.


----------

